

Financial projections? - augy

Private companies like Facebook or Reddit don't disclose their financial statements, so is there anyway to project advertising revenue? 
======
augy
Is Reddit privat?

~~~
rms
It's owned by Conde Nast now, and Conde Nast is a subsidiary of the privately
owned Advance Publications.

